# Free Tips



## DeluxeTips (Jun 13, 2011)

13.06.2011

Kongsvinger - Strommen 1 @ 1.75 

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 14, 2011)

15.06.2011

Granada - Elche 2 @ 3.65

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 17, 2011)

18.06.2011

Kuban K. - FK Krasnodar 1 @ 1.90

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 21, 2011)

22.06.2011

Angelholms - Varnamo 1 @ 1.65

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 26, 2011)

27.06.2011

Shelbourne D. - Sligo 2 @ 2.00

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 28, 2011)

29.06.2011

Gimnasia LP - San Martin 1 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 1, 2011)

02.07.2011

KPV Kokkola - PK-35 H. over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 6, 2011)

07.07.2011

Glentoran - FK Renova 1 @ 2.60

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 7, 2011)

08.07.2011

Peru - Mexico 2 @ 2.65

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 10, 2011)

11.07.2011

AIK Stockholm - Halmstad  over 2.5 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 11, 2011)

12.07.2011

Uruguay - Mexico over 2.5 @ 2.15

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 12, 2011)

13.07.2011

Linfield - Bate B. over 2.5 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 14, 2011)

15.07.2011

Bray W. - Derry C. over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 18, 2011)

19.07.2011

Y.H.Lu - M.Bachinger 1 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 19, 2011)

20.07.2011

Botafogo - Corinthians over 2.5 @ 1.90

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 21, 2011)

22.07.2011

Slaven B. - Zagreb over 2.5 @ 2.00

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 23, 2011)

24.07.2011

Domzale - Celje over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 3, 2011)

03.08.2011

Partizan B. - Genk over 2.5 @ 1.90

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 3, 2011)

04.08.2011

Gaz Metan - Mainz 2 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 6, 2011)

06.08.2011

Waregem - O-H Leuven 1 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 8, 2011)

09.08.2011

Crystal P. - Crawley 1 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 11, 2011)

12.08.2011

Gil Vicente - Benfica over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 15, 2011)

15.08.2011

Monaco - Reims 1 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 16, 2011)

16.08.2011

Watford - West Ham over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 16, 2011)

17.08.2011

Leicester - Bristol C. over 2.5 @ 1.70

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 18, 2011)

18.08.2011

Rosenborg - AEK Larnaca 1 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 21, 2011)

21.08.2011

21:45 GMT+2 Milan - Juventus 1 @ 2.00

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 21, 2011)

22.08.2011

18:45 GMT+2 Gaz Metan - V.Sibiu 1 @ 1.55 Max Bet

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 23, 2011)

23.08.2011

21:45 GMT+2 Doncaster - Leeds Leeds to qualify @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Aug 23, 2011)

24.08.2011

21:00 GMT+2 Tubize - Wetteren over 2.5 @ 1.70

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Sep 26, 2011)

27.09.2011

21:45 GMT+ 2 Otelul G. - Benfica over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 9, 2011)

10.10.2011

22:00 GMT+2  Sabadell - Huelva over 2.5 @ 2.15

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 16, 2011)

17.10.2011

20:00 GMT+2 Malmo FF - Syrianska 1 @ 2.05

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 17, 2011)

18.10.2011

22:00 GMT+2 Crystal P. - Bristol C. 1 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 18, 2011)

19.10.2011

16:30 GMT+2 Dukla P. - Jablonec over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 19, 2011)

20.10.2011

22:05 GMT+2 Tottenham - Rubin Kazan over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 20, 2011)

21.10.2011

21:30 GMT+2 LASK - A.Lustenau 1 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 21, 2011)

22.10.2011

17:00 GMT+2 Portsmouth - Doncaster 1 @ 1.80

Good luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Oct 28, 2011)

29.10.2011

18:45 GMT+2 Sion - Thun 1 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Nov 28, 2011)

29.11.2011

21:45 GMT+2 Southport - Forest Green 1 @ 1.75

Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeluxeTips (Dec 5, 2011)

06.12.2011

21:45 GMT+2 Lincoln - Luton 2 @ 1.90

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Dec 13, 2011)

14.12.2011

20:00 GMT+2 Zurich - Vaslui over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Dec 17, 2011)

17.12.2011

17:00 GMT+2 Motherwell - St.Mirren 1 @ 2.00

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jan 5, 2012)

06.01.2012

16:00 GMT+2 Sassuolo - Juve Stabia 1 @ 2.05

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jan 7, 2012)

07.01.2012

17:00 GMT+2 Reading - Stevenage over 2.5 @ 1.70

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jan 13, 2012)

14.01.2012

17:00 GMT+2 Falkirk FC - Ayr over 2.5 @ 1.70

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jan 17, 2012)

17.01.2012

21:45 GMT+2 Millwall - Dag&Red over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Feb 5, 2012)

06.02.2012

21:12 GMT+2 1860 Munchen - Cottbus 1 @ 1.85

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Feb 6, 2012)

07.02.2012

21:45 GMT+2 Crawley - Cheltenham over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Feb 8, 2012)

08.02.2012

21:50 GMT+2 Lyon - Bordeaux over 2.5 @ 2.10

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 7, 2012)

07.03.2012

19:45 West Ham - Watford over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 13, 2012)

13.03.2012

19:45 Doncaster - Reading Draw @ 3.30

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 22, 2012)

23.03.2012

17:00 Bochum - Ingolstadt over 2.5 @ 1.80

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 26, 2012)

27.03.2012

19:00 Le Poire-S-V. - Niort Niort Win either half @ 1.75

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 28, 2012)

29.03.2012

20:05 Alkmaar - Valencia over 2.5 @ 1.75

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Mar 30, 2012)

30.03.2012

17:00 Braunschweig - Paderborn over 2.5 @ 1.85

Good Kuck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (May 29, 2012)

30.05.2012

11:00 S.Arvidsson - Y.Shvedova 1 @ 1.90

Good luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 1, 2012)

01.06.2012

18:30 Slovakia - Romania over 2.5 @ 1.90

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 1, 2012)

02.06.2012

17:30 Gambia - Maroc over 2.5 @ 1.90

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jun 2, 2012)

03.06.2012

16:00 Nigeria - Namibia over 2.5 @ 1.75

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Jul 7, 2012)

07.07.2012

19:00 Tromso - Sogndal over 2.5 @ 1.70

Good Luck !


----------



## DeluxeTips (Sep 19, 2012)

19.09.2012

14:00 Mika FC - Impuls Dilijan FC 1 @ 1.80

Good Luck !!!


----------

